# Music school looking for guitar instructors



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a good friend who runs a music school and she's desperately short of guitar instructors for the upcoming fall sessions. Anyone know of anyone who would be looking to make some extra coin in the side? Located in Kitchener Ontario.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

All them Blue's players in that area should not be a problem.


----------

